# Plexiglass drilling/ polishing edges  (life experience need)



## oddT (Apr 1, 2014)

hey folks,

I'm new to this forum and this hobby, I am interested in making my first Terrarium with plexiglass. I have all the raw materials but I wanted to know
my options with drilling holes in plexiglass without damaging it, what are the pros and cons of roundvents vs drilling holes and what are your preferences.

I also saw on the internet that the best way to polish Plexiglass edges is with a Map torch... Does a propane torch work as well?

Is there any experience user that can help me ?

thanks,

OddT


----------



## EricsPlasticShop (Apr 9, 2014)

google craftics for drill bits. get the kind that have black on the inside of the spiral. if you use a torch, go fast on the edge. a small narrow flame is all you need to polish.


----------



## The Snark (Apr 9, 2014)

MAP(P) gas burns MUCH hotter than CNG or propane so you can move the torch very fast. The idea is to have pin point heat without heating the adjacent material.


----------



## oddT (Apr 11, 2014)

The Snark said:


> MAP(P) gas burns MUCH hotter than CNG or propane so you can move the torch very fast. The idea is to have pin point heat without heating the adjacent material.


Thanks a lot Snark thats what I was looking for!


----------



## viper69 (Apr 12, 2014)

Search for one of threads I talk a bit about drilling acrylic from all that I have learned. In short if you drill at high rpm you'd be melting through it as opposed to drilling it.

---------- Post added 04-12-2014 at 10:34 AM ----------




EricsPlasticShop said:


> google craftics for drill bits. get the kind that have black on the inside of the spiral.


Eric are you talking about those Plasti-bits on the site?


----------



## oddT (Apr 12, 2014)

Would you happen to know the name of the thread Viper?


----------



## viper69 (Apr 12, 2014)

oddT said:


> Would you happen to know the name of the thread Viper?


No haha..but the thread is one I started...it's my Drill Press thread. Some of the info is there, but not all. I did a lot of research on this (like many hours) because I can't afford the time and more importantly the money of experimenting on boxes only to have them crack etc etc

Just look through the threads I started and read anyone w/the word drill. as there's more than one. It's not rocket science to find.

Don't use a Dremel to drill holes, their rpms are too fast even w/lube they are challenging to use on acrylic for holes. Go to Tap Plastics, they have the exact type of bits for acrylic w/the proper geometry. W/that said, I've been drilling holes in AMAC boxes using general purpose bits from Black and Decker.  W/acrylic you know you are drilling it properly when the plastic comes off in a single piece, as opposed to being melted.. I haven't tried a hole saw for larger holes. The trade off w/hole saw, is they cost a lot of money, but it's less holes to drill. I prefer drilling holes w/bits for a variety of reasons. I also like the cleaner look of a screen-less surface SLIGHTLY better.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Apr 12, 2014)

Maybe this one? 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?257648-Links-on-Drilling-Plastic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oddT (Apr 13, 2014)

tarantulagirl10 said:


> Maybe this one?
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?257648-Links-on-Drilling-Plastic


thanks tarantulagirl, I appreciate it.


----------



## viper69 (Apr 17, 2014)

oddT said:


> thanks tarantulagirl, I appreciate it.


You're welcome for all those links and the information from my post above and time it took to type it.

No thanks from you, last time I help you out.


----------

